# Help Required! Pigeons on my balcony!



## paula_55 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello! I never thought I’d join a bird forum, yet here I am! I’m not sure that I am posting this in the right spot, as I have just joined. I am desperately looking for help with my pigeon problem. Let me start at the beginning…

In early May, I noticed a pigeon sitting in a pot on my balcony that used to have a plant in it. I am completely (and without cause) terrified of birds. They have never done anything to me, so really; it is an unexplainable fear, but a fear none-the-less! I tried to scare the bird away, and when she stood up, I noticed that there was an egg underneath her. I immediately shut the door to my balcony and decided that, even though I am afraid of birds, I wouldn’t harm the mama pigeon or her baby. I few days later I noticed a second egg and by the end of May I had two baby pigeons living in my plant pot.

The pigeons are now grown and have left the nest, but have also left a disgusting mess on my balcony! The babies, the mom and the dad (I assume) fly back and forth and have literally taken over the balcony as their own little oasis! Once I was certain that the babies could fly and that no harm would come to them if I took there “nest” away, I did just that. After reading several suggestions, I have also cleaned up as much as the poop as I can, as well as buying a fake owl. I haven’t seen the birds in almost 3 days now (I am not home during the day to know for sure), and I am hoping that they are gone for good. 

My question, I guess, is that I am nervous that they will return and I want to do everything I can to ensure that they do not. I don’t have any other plants on my balcony (concrete, no fake grass or anything), and aside from the bistro set (a table w/2 chairs – no cushions), I don’t have anything else on it. Is this enough of a deterrent to get them to stay away or should I look into one of the other suggestions? 

I am fearful of trying the glue stuff, or the pigeon spikes. They may not be my favourite animal, but I wish no harm to them. Not to mention, if they do get hurt, I’d feel responsible and wouldn’t even be able to go out there to help it, as I’d be too afraid to! 

Oh! And what is the best (not toxic) way to get the bird poop off my concrete balcony now? I don’t have access to a power washer, or water source at all on my balcony. Just filling a bucket from the taps in my condo. 

I appreciate all your suggestions!


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have any advice about the balcony, but I just wanted to tell you that you are a wonderful person for how you treated the bird and how you don't want to harm them with spikes or glue. I don't know what it's like to be afraid of an animal (I love them all and have had quite a few different species, haha , but any fear in general is very real and powerful, and I think it's amazing you were able to look past that. 

Thank you for your kindness! The world needs more people like you.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, and what about white vinegar for the poop?


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Get a nice shovel, scrape the. . . deposits off your balcony, and use them as fertiliser on your garden. I wouldn't get a fake owl if I were you









Nor would I use bird spikes, a bit cruel. 
I wouldn't leave out empty pots or containers either, a perfect nest spot for an expecting pigeon!

Well done for not fearing the pigeon too much, ornithophobia (I think), can be quite bad - you are definitely not alone (Niall Horan from One Direction is terrified of pigeons)


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

paula_55 said:


> Hello! I never thought I’d join a bird forum, yet here I am! I’m not sure that I am posting this in the right spot, as I have just joined. I am desperately looking for help with my pigeon problem. Let me start at the beginning…
> 
> In early May, I noticed a pigeon sitting in a pot on my balcony that used to have a plant in it. I am completely (and without cause) terrified of birds. They have never done anything to me, so really; it is an unexplainable fear, but a fear none-the-less! I tried to scare the bird away, and when she stood up, I noticed that there was an egg underneath her. I immediately shut the door to my balcony and decided that, even though I am afraid of birds, I wouldn’t harm the mama pigeon or her baby. I few days later I noticed a second egg and by the end of May I had two baby pigeons living in my plant pot.
> 
> ...


Simple solution...go to Lowes or whatever lumber yard nearby and buy a bird net..they are hugh, fashion it over the entry to your balcony...a curtian rod, would work, as the netting is large enough you can easily string the bird netting on the rod, and place it in the opening of your balcony...end of birds on your balcony, that can't get through the netting...and it's cheap as well...less than $10 in my area.


----------



## paula_55 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions and the kind words. Due to the rules of my condo corp, I can not hang anything from my balcony, so netting, cd's, plastic bags, etc. are all out of the question. When I got home from work last night, the 2 baby pigeons were on my balcony, and as soon as I opened the door, they flew away. I moved the fake owl to a different spot and when the dad tried to land, he got scared (don't know if it was the owl, or me standing in the doorway that scared him away). So, I'm pretty sure at this point that the owl isn't working (not really surprised by that) and I am very much running out of options. 

How can I make my balcony uninviting enough for them to go elsewhere?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Hawk silouttes on balcony glass doors & a rubber snake or two from $ store on table & floor & also move around every day just a bit. Good Luck


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Never dealt with this situation but I have a suggestion......if it is possible in your condo.

Buy a horn (LOUD) and try ambush them. I know the timing will probably be difficult because of work etc but I'm thinking if as they land/come near to land you scare the bejeezers out of them with a sudden unexpected HONK I don't imagine they'd be coming back.

It'd have to be a horn or something 'abnormal' not just a person waving their hands about and shouting


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

the only thing i can say is move the owl every day . every once in awhile take the owl off and put it back the next day .moving the owl every day the bids may think that it's real birds are much smarter than what you may think .


----------

